# Hey guys just bought a new house........



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

and it is already wired for surround sound. I have been checking out home theater set ups and so far i am leaning towards this one:

Dayton HTP-2 5.1 Home Theater Package 10" Powered Subwoofer | Parts-Express.com

What do you guys thinks of this set up? Would you recommend something different in this price range (up to 300.00) . Also i need a recommendation of a good receiver that will go with this setup nicely. Thanks peeps!!!!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

If you interested in anything JBL, infinity, or harman kardon......let me know and I can get you prices. I dont make any $ off it, I have an accomodation via Harman Corp. and can order stuff for people (I dont offer it to everyone) You might be suprised what you can get for your $


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

rexroadj said:


> If you interested in anything JBL, infinity, or harman kardon......let me know and I can get you prices. I dont make any $ off it, I have an accomodation via Harman Corp. and can order stuff for people (I dont offer it to everyone) You might be suprised what you can get for your $


Do you have any packages from these companies like the one above that you might recommend ? Thanks for looking out for a fellow diy'er . I dont knowjack about home audio setups . You also just bought a ppi dcx730 right? I bought the nib one from the same member . Hows that thing working out for you? im excited to get mine , should be here in a day or two...


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I love the dcx.....I had one a while back and sold it off and regreted it ever since. I find it VERY easy to use and very versatile. As far as packages go for the surround goes....... I honestly have never purchased a 5.1 kit. I have ordered a few different 5.1 packages from infinity and jbl for family and they were thrilled with them. I honestly dont know if I have heard them yet? I think most of them (within the similar price points) are the same. I have never bought anything from jbl I was not extremely pleased with, they always exceed my expectations! The Harman receivers are AWESOME, most of them have some pretty decent auto dsp built in (ms-8 sorta stuff, t/a, eq, etc.....) 
I would check out jbl, infinity, and harmons website and see what you like. Let me know what your interested in and I can shoot you a price.


----------

